# Anyone using this belt sander to grind tools?



## finsruskw (Oct 24, 2020)

I believe the grinding wheel in addition to the belt sander would be a great feature.
Compared to the Dayton 6Y945, I don't think I would get much use from the disc sander.



			https://www.amazon.com/Bucktool-Sander-Grinder-Sharpener-BG2600/dp/B07ZQ6LCK8/ref=pd_sbs_328_1/131-5827572-7742334?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07ZQ6LCK8&pd_rd_r=5e459742-d346-430f-87a7-6b9b45863625&pd_rd_w=r7C82&pd_rd_wg=CJEFe&pf_rd_p=b65ee94e-1282-43fc-a8b1-8bf931f6dfab&pf_rd_r=H79Q4FXNDG4QPHQX9787&psc=1&refRID=H79Q4FXNDG4QPHQX9787


----------



## ddillman (Oct 24, 2020)

I have a belt sander with a disc on the side. I never use the disc except for sharpening pencils. the Buck looks like it would be handy. too bad it isn't variable speed


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Great for sharpening drill bits.


----------



## mikey (Oct 24, 2020)

I have the Sears version of this grinder and it grinds lathe tools just fine IF you use ceramic belts. It has only 1/3HP and even wood will bog it down when using aluminum oxide belts but ceramic belts work so well that it can grind cobalt HSS tools without slowing down. The design of the grinder itself allows you to modify the tool rest easily. The stock platen is easily replaced with a steel platen with a Pyroceram liner epoxied to it without too much trouble. It would be better if the motor was stronger but I know that it works.


----------



## bill70j (Oct 24, 2020)

mikey said:


> I have the Sears version of this grinder and it grinds lathe tools just fine IF you use ceramic belts.


Mikey:
On that Bucktool machine, if you use the grinding wheel for a rough grind, what grits of ceramic belts would you suggest for the clean-up of cobalt HSS ?
Bill


----------



## mikey (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey Bill. I use a 36 grit to shape and an 80 grit to remove coarse grind marks. I think a 100-120 grit ceramic would work well, though. The ceramic belts cut much faster, cooler and smoother and I can recommend them.


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 25, 2020)

Has anyone here done the mods req'd for a better platen and maybe has a writeup on the project?


----------

